# New here...



## Eca (Jan 15, 2007)

So this is the "i am new here" post. Not a whole lot to say about myself as of yet... I hope with the things I can learn here and on other boards, I can get in to prop building like I have always wanted to


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Eca. You joined at the perfect time, we're building props and getting ready year round here.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy! you have come to the right place to learn and kindle your evil spirit.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome, I'm a newbie too.. everyones real friendly here...


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello Eca! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Eca! Hope ya like your new home---this place is addictive! LOL Hope that you find any and all help you need here. Just scream, someone is bound to hear you! :>


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

You've come to the right place Eca! We'll help get you addicted... er... started with propbuilding no problem!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome,theres so much info here you won't have time for other sites


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Eca. 

Let the nightmares begin.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy And Welcome


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the fun!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, a little late on the "Welcome" but...welcome ECA!

So you want to build props? You have found a great place!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Eca


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Welcome! You have much to see! And we have much to show you!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Eca!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

welcome== need any help, dont be afraid to ask


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello and welcome..


----------

